# Crate training while I'm at work? Help please!



## AceLin (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I just got my puppy a week ago and I've been crate training him since. He is a Labrador puppy, 9 - 10 weeks old, and VERY active. The problem is that my dad and I both have work from around 10am in the morning to about 4 - 5pm. I know you're supposed to let dogs this age out every 2 - 3 hours but it's just not possible for us while we're at work. He pees in the crate because he's in there for so long and probably can't hold it in.

However, when we're home. We do let him out on a timed schedule and take him on walks and he only poops and pees outside. Rarely does he eliminate in the house. 

I know crate training may take months but I'm worried about how my dog will adhere to it with my dad and I's work schedule.

Can anyone shed some insight on this situation? 

Thanks!


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

I have some grave concerns about this. There's no substitute for proper crate training which includes letting them out every few hours (3 hours at the most) to eliminate. No way he can hold it for longer than that. Crate training shouldn't take months if done right. Some people around here got it done in just 2-3 weeks (if that)!

In this case, I'd suggest putting the crate in an exercise pen (using one of those baby pens from Babies R Us or PetSmart). Then by leaving the crate door open for him to exit it, he can walk to the other end of the pen and go on a pad. But this still isn't ideal. He needs attention, exercise and lots and lots of positive praise when he eliminates on the pad. 

Another idea: hire someone to come by and let him out. I pay my sister-in-law to do this.

I have a 5 month old pup that isn't left that long in a crate even now!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

At that age he should be going outside at LEAST every hour, if not every half hour, maximum. Do you have a neighbor or relative that could stop by throughout the day to check on him and let him out?


----------



## AceLin (Apr 2, 2010)

I wish I did have someone who could come let him out but everyone who lives around me works too. I was thinking of setting up a pen in the back yard which will have half ground, half grass. I'll place his bed on the ground part and he can go pee in the grass. 

I was home all day today and he was very good about eliminating outside. When he needs to go he would start sniffing and scratching at the patio door. He can actually hold his pee in for 2 - 3 hours and I'm very proud of him! He doesn't poo in the backyard and only poos when we take him on walks at the park. 

Hopefully the pen situation works out. 

:fingers crossed:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It is not a good idea to leave your puppy outside in a pen unattended while you are gone all day. There are a number of things that could happen, and I wouldn't leave my full grown dog outside all day while I was gone. Especially with puppies, supervision is key.

Try setting the pen up in an easy to clean area of your house if you have one. IE; hardwood floor, tile, linoleum, etc. If you aren't there to praise him when he goes outside, it makes little difference in the housetraining process for him to actually be going there. 

I hate to say it, but you seemed very unprepared for a puppy, and you should have thought about the potty situation before you got one. It's unfair to him to have to hold it or soil his bedding because you can't be there to take him out. I never recommend someone with work hours like yourself to get a puppy if you don't have some way to let them outside periodically or aren't willing to pay someone to do it. 

Have you considered paying a dog sitter/walker to stop by a few times a day to let him outside, since your neighbors all work? Are you able to get home on your lunch break to let him out. Even one trip would be a LOT better than none. 

I'm glad he's strating to show you that he has to go though, and isn't having accidents inside. Hopefully this will aid in the already difficult housetraining situation.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

You can always gate a section of your home off if you don't want to use a pen. Get a baby gate for the kitchen or a dog safe room. Somewhere without carpeting. It shouldn't be a problem. Place pee pads down in one corner and his crate in another.

It really isn't fair to crate the pup up all day and leave him with no choice but to soil the crate


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I really am concerned that more thought didn't go into this before getting the puppy.

Did you have the job before you got the puppy? Did you not understand the time demands a puppy imposes?

It's just really irresponsible to get a pet without thinking the whole thing through.

Puppies are sweet, cute and adorable. But, like babies, they are ALOT of work. When I got my dog last year after not having a dog for 14 years, I knew with my work hours there would be no way I could devote to properly training and caring for a puppy like they require in their first year of life. My dog was over a year old when I adopted her, already obedience trained and housebroken.

Responsibility, preparation and education are extremely important when deciding to add a pet to your family. It's not something as simple as seeing that cute doggie and bringing him home to adjust to your way of life; you have to be willing to adjust your life to him.


----------



## AceLin (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm going to change my work schedule around so I can stay at home with him in the morning and then my dad can take over as he comes home in the afternoon. 

And yeah you're right more thought should've gone into this but I was surprised with a puppy so what do you do? Give it back to the breeder that fed it IAM's and had it all dirty when he was brought home? 

I asked for help not criticisms. Not everyone KNOWS what to do at first that's why I'm on here. I would never be harsh to someone that ALREADY feels terrible about the situation. 

So yeah, I was indeed unprepared but please don't call me irresponsible because I'm doing my best to accommodate to my new puppy. 

Case closed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We did not KNOW your situation. most people are expected to researched what their puppy will need before they get one. that way they do know what to do at first. 

and to be fair, you shouldn't have contributed to a backyard breeder anyway, so you shouldn't have had that puppy. the fact is, we didn't know why you got the dog or when, or under what circumstances, so we assumed you were just unprepared. which technically, you are. at least you're trying though.


----------



## AceLin (Apr 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> We did not KNOW your situation. most people are expected to researched what their puppy will need before they get one. that way they do know what to do at first.
> 
> and to be fair, you shouldn't have contributed to a backyard breeder anyway, so you shouldn't have had that puppy. the fact is, we didn't know why you got the dog or when, or under what circumstances, so we assumed you were just unprepared. which technically, you are. at least you're trying though.


Like I've already stated in my last post I was "surprised" with a puppy. AKA: I DID NOT GET THE DOG. So how did *I* contribute to a backyard breeder?

To be REAL. What's done is done I'm glad that Ace is with me. Saying that I shouldn't have contributed to a backyard breeder now is like saying "You shouldn't have had that baby in the first place". I mean what good does saying that do? 

I already said I was unprepared so you don't need to repeat it every post.
I already said I was trying as well so thank you for repeating that.

Like I said before: case closed.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I am sorry if I seemed harsh, I truly am. 

I know it's difficult to adjust to a new puppy, so I apologize for criticizing. However, please take it as constructive criticism if you will.

You have the puppy now. What's done is done. You just have to do what you must to adjust to him properly, and that does include being able to spend lots of time with him, socializing him, vetting him, housebreaking him, obedience training him. 

There are actually a lot of great helpful tips on this board, and I encourage you to search through and learn as much as you possibly can. I also encourage you to get some really good puppy training books as well. DJ gives great advice here as to housetraining. The puppy must be able to be let out many times throughout the day, and at least a couple times during the night for housetraining to be successful.

My daughter (21) and I went to Petsmart today, and they were having an Adoption Fair there. There was the CUTEST, sweetest female Rottweiler-mix puppy there for adoption. My daughter wanted her badly, and I will admit, so did I. But my daughter, love her as I do, is very irresponsible, and does not understand all that goes into caring for a puppy. I work 10 hours a day and cannot devote the time necessary to a puppy still. As cute as that puppy was, and a sucker for Rottweilers I am, I just knew that my daughter would not, could not be relied upon to take care of her properly, no matter how much she promised she would. We left without the puppy, and I told her that when she FIRST got a crate, bowls, brush, toys, and other supplies, and educated herself on vet needs and costs, training techniques, saved for a training course, and researched dog foods and nutrition, then I might agree to let her get a puppy. She lives with me, and she wanted to borrow the adoption money from me, so I do have final say.

I spend, on average, $100-$200 a month on my dog, not counting veterinary care or unexpected expenses that may crop up. I admit, she is spoiled to a fair degree, and this is probably more than alot of people spend on their dogs, but dog food and treats alone are close to $60 a month or so. Then I have daycare, dog park, toys that I spend on. 

There's just a lot that goes into having a dog that people don't give a great deal of thought because they are so blinded by "such a cute puppy".

I am not saying this is what happened with you; you seem willing to learn and accommodate your situation to handle the puppy, and that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## AceLin (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you infiniti. 

Finally some encouragement! 

I don't have work from Friday to Sunday so I've been in the house with Ace all day since. I took him to the vet today to get his series of shots. 

I'm relieved to say that Ace is really good about eliminating these few days. He eliminates only when I take him outside. 

I bought some Labrador manuals and guide books on Amazon a few days ago and will be receiving them soon. 

This forum and the Labrador forum has all been really helpful so I thank you guys for that.


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

I would have to agree with some of the above posters,..... hire someone, even if it takes 1-2 weeks to 'find the right person'... you can hire someone to come in and play with your dog, take him out etc... for the same price as just having someone 'let your dog out'....

And in the long run this is the best bet, when your dog gets the bladder control you won't have to continue paying someone, and your dog will be far better rounded... ... Anyways.. JUST MY THOUGHTS!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

AceLin said:


> Like I've already stated in my last post I was "surprised" with a puppy. AKA: I DID NOT GET THE DOG. So how did *I* contribute to a backyard breeder?
> 
> To be REAL. What's done is done I'm glad that Ace is with me. Saying that I shouldn't have contributed to a backyard breeder now is like saying "You shouldn't have had that baby in the first place". I mean what good does saying that do?
> 
> ...


I am not trying to be harsh, I apologize, I was still not understanding that you were surprised completely with the puppy. It sounded like a spontaneous thing, so I'm sorry. 

Good job on ordering the books and joining a breed-specific forum. Those will both help you out a lot. 

If you're switching your schedule around to make sure he's let out frequently, he shouldn't have a problem being housetrained at a normal speed. Just making sure you constantly reward him for going outside, and don't correct for going inside, if he happens to.

You got him started on his shots, I assume it's his first, since the last owner was, well, lacking in the care department? Have you signed up for any training classes or started any training yet on your own? 

Also, I don't mean to micro-manage, but since he's a new puppy that you don't really have a history on, did you get a wellness exam done on him, a stool sample taken, and have him dewormed, also, while at the vet?

Good luck with your pup, we'd love to see pictures!


----------

